

Siberian scientists test anti-ageing pills on themselves - jcfrei
http://indrus.in/economics/2013/04/04/siberian_scientists_test_anti-ageing_pills_on_themselves_23507.html

======
gus_massa
_> The experiment ran on until the experimental group of mice lived for more
than 21 months. The scientists decided to run the experiment again,
documenting it this time not as a laboratory experiment, but as a formal
scientific study. Yet whatever the results may yield, Andrei Bekarev insists
that he doesn’t intend to put out an ‘anti-ageing pill’ on the market, because
the drug-testing for such use on humans could drag on for a hundred years._

I don't even dare to ask: Do they have any peer review publication of any of
their "results"? This looks more like an infomercial.

